# Newest Card



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

So after another "successful" thread and some more thinking, this is my newest idea:




Oh, and I'm not sure why "Photography & Design Services" is blurry, but the original is nice and crisp.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2012)

So you decided to take people's advice, after blowing them off?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> So you decided to take people's advice, after blowing them off?



I don't blow them off, only people who post comments like yours that don't have any relevance


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2012)

You blew off the person who suggested not to use the words 'telephone' and 'email'. Remember?


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this design is the best you've had. A few elements could be improved, but overall it is much better.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You blew off the person who suggested not to use the words 'telephone' and 'email'. Remember?



If I blew them off I would have ignored them. I did not ignore, I responded to him saying that for THAT card I would stick to the layout I had because my friend who has had success in the field of business recommended that format to me. This is a different card altogether, somewhat based off of Jaemie's design.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I think this design is the best you've had. A few elements could be improved, but overall it is much better.



What would you like to see improved?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

...OH DEAR BABY HAY-SUESS!


ANYONE GOT ANY ADVIL????


----------



## Tee (Sep 9, 2012)

Ever thought about shortening the name to "D7 Photography and Design"?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 9, 2012)

Getting warmer. The edit later in the thread is a step backwards. Still not a huge fan of the 7.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Getting warmer. The edit later in the thread is a step backwards. Still not a huge fan of the 7.



Yeah that edit is stupid ha, I got rid of it. Well I haven't memorized that entrepreneur's quote yet, but yeah, that's what I'm sticking to. I like the idea of D7 though.... thanks guys. Then again, if I shortened it to D7 then I wouldn't be able to stretch the subtitle beneath it to match it.

Here is it with a back:


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 9, 2012)

honestly, im not too keen on quoting another photographer on your card..seems kinda cheesy.  just my opinion though. front of the card looks great!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> honestly, im not too keen on quoting another photographer on your card..seems kinda cheesy.  just my opinion though. front of the card looks great!



Should I remove the quotes and just state it as a fact?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2012)

It doesn't match as it is. It's unbalanced.
Perhaps you shouldn't offer design services right now.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 9, 2012)

liked the first card front better. looked more even with the DGM7 and the text lined up underneath.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It doesn't match as it is. It's unbalanced.
> Perhaps you shouldn't offer design services right now.



So if, in the future, I were to offer design services, how would I go about making it 'match' ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2012)

When you know enough about graphic design and composition, you won't be asking that question.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 9, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> liked the first card front better. looked more even with the DGM7 and the text lined up underneath.



It's not centered and it's throwing me off as well. Lol


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> When you know enough about graphic design and composition, you won't be asking that question.



Here then


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> So if, in the future, I were to offer design services, how would I go about making it 'match' ?





I'm still quite befuddled over this entire thing. 

Can you take a moment, put your ego aside, and honestly answer why you think you are a designer? What qualifications do you have?

Because honestly, according to your current theory, I could be a brain surgeon.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > So if, in the future, I were to offer design services, how would I go about making it 'match' ?
> ...



Thank you for your comment


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 9, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Thank you for your comment




So, you can't answer my question? Or are you choosing not to?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comment
> ...



I'm choosing not to. Taking the advice of others, I don't want to argue, and inevitably, anything I say in this regard will lead to an argument


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

So in processing, I have come up with my card with the following options:

All the text is has a foil accent, all with a gloss finish (should just the top part have foil? Or everything?). Should I keep the comment on the back, or is taking Ansel's quote and not referring him not allowed? I can make my own quote or slogan if need be. Writing is, unlike my photography and design skills apparently, a strong suit of mine.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I could be a brain surgeon.



Just add it to your business card, and then you're legit!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > I could be a brain surgeon.
> ...



I appreciate your input


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 9, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > So you decided to take people's advice, after blowing them off?
> ...



There is that ego again! Bitter has more knowledge about art and business in his little finger, than you do your whole body, buddy! So he has NO relevance? Sure!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I appreciate your input


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 9, 2012)

You aren't by any chance an "Official Fire Photographer", are you?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> You aren't by any chance an "Official Fire Photographer", are you?



No, but that's a good idea! I'll have to keep my eye out. I live in a city so those events are quite common


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been doing some reading though, and I agree with the fact that your first 10,000 photos are horrible. I will try to take more!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 9, 2012)

Something does not look pleasing in the DGM7 and the D7 line, and I suspect it's a kerning issue. 

Kerning + tracking letterforms for logos; the definitive thesis (or why I obsess over typography)*| Digital Defiant Studios | Seattle Graphic & Web Design by Chris Tabor


----------



## binga63 (Sep 10, 2012)

here is something i cooked up from the elements you supplied... hope you don't mind


----------



## Compaq (Sep 10, 2012)

kis


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

It is simple... at least compared to my original I thought. I like your take on it, binga, I will see what I can do.


----------



## Haya.H (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe a silly question.. but what are you using to make these?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Photoshop Elements 8.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

Try something graphic designers actually use....

Inkscape. Draw Freely.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2012)

Try portrait orientation.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Try something graphic designers actually use....
> 
> Inkscape. Draw Freely.



Bitter... you are a better man than I... but you are probably still not "Relevant" for the OP! Besides, then the OP would actually have to learn to use a program that has real capability!  Unlikely!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> When you know enough about graphic design and composition, you won't be asking that question.



^ This.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> I'm choosing not to. Taking the advice of others, I don't want to argue, and inevitably, anything I say in this regard will lead to an argument



So, let me ask the question again. Maybe you've come up with an answer since the first time it was asked.

What are your credentials for your design services expertise? Where is your design portfolio?

Is it possible the irony has escaped you, that you've come here asking for design advice about your (extremely simple, uninspired and text-based) supposed "design services" business card?

If you don't like this question coming from another photog, just pretend I'm a potential client asking to see your book.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Bitter... you are a better man than I... but you are probably still not "Relevant" for the OP! Besides, then the OP would actually have to learn to use a program that has real capability!  Unlikely!



Charlie, I think the OP would prefer to stay in his smug, smarta$$ little made-up universe with his made-up titles and amateur (and completely inadequate) design abilities.

Oh, and... I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't understand why Photography, and Graphic Design seem to be the "easy" businesses to get into.
Proper equipment and software can be quite expensive.

For less that a decent camera kit, one can get into jewelery making, and repair.
The common everyday tools are cheap and easy to use. On nearly every job I use a small saw, files, pliers, sand paper, a rotary handpiece, very, very, similar to a Dremel kit you can buy at the hardware store, and a small torch. Anyone can easily operate these tools. Their functions are far simpler than using a camera.  You can even do it out of your house! It's also rather easy money! There's also much less competition! 

Why the draw to photography and design?


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

well. when you need to print this and don't want to pay for full color, I'll be here, mmk?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I don't understand why Photography, and Graphic Design seem to be the "easy" businesses to get into.
> Proper equipment and software can be quite expensive.
> 
> For less that a decent camera kit, one can get into jewelery making, and repair.
> ...



You can't click a couple buttons and slide a couple sliders and make a piece of jewelry then post it on the Internet/Facebook to have instant satisfaction and feedback on your skillz, but you can post a picture of one you found at the flea market!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG. I'm so going to engineer the instant jewelry studio! 

It will include a full pound of cubic zirconium.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> So in processing, I have come up with my card with the following options:
> 
> All the text is has a foil accent, all with a gloss finish (should just the top part have foil? Or everything?). Should I keep the comment on the back, or is taking Ansel's quote and not referring him not allowed? I can make my own quote or slogan if need be. Writing is, unlike my photography and design skills apparently, a strong suit of mine.



I'm no lawyer (and don't want to be one, no offense) but you probably should give credit to the person that quoted this. I'm not saying you have to put the "" marks but you need to give them credit.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I don't understand why Photography, and Graphic Design seem to be the "easy" businesses to get into.
> Proper equipment and software can be quite expensive.
> 
> For less that a decent camera kit, one can get into jewelery making, and repair.
> ...



There is No AUTO mode in jewelry making!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I don't understand why Photography, and Graphic Design seem to be the "easy" businesses to get into.
> Proper equipment and software can be quite expensive.
> 
> For less that a decent camera kit, one can get into jewelery making, and repair.
> ...



I'll use a sports analogy to explain this. You can be the very best athlete among 1000 kids at your high school and get a college scholarship. In college you're likely going to be a mediocre athlete at best among the thousands of college athletes but maybe you're a standout in college as well so you go pro. The likelihood is that if you make it that far you'll be a mediocre pro at best.

My point to all of this is that the people you speak of probably are the best photographers out of the group of people they know, mostly friends and family. The problem is people don't get that being the best out of 100 is far different than being the best among 10,000 and being able to go to the next level. They tend to skip that in between but all important learning gap between amateur and pro. I'd count myself among the college benchwarmers right now hoping to learn enough to get in the game. I don't know where the OP is at but I think my reasoning applies to a lot of the "I bought a fancy camera now I'm a pro" posters.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

meanwhile those damn athletes are using up resources which academic talent can use.

My point here has nothing to do with photography.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Photoshop Elements 8.



Why are you using raster graphics for something like this instead of vector graphics?


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Try something graphic designers actually use....
> 
> Inkscape. Draw Freely.



Is this what you use?  I've used Fireworks quite a bit for vector graphics and I'm curious why you recommend this over something like Fireworks?  Thanks Bitter.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshop Elements 8.
> ...



^^ this!

Plus, I'm guessing it's in RGB. That means that the printer is going to lay down all four process inks on the background. That fine text is going to be a ***** to print, and it will not likely ever be crisp and clean the way you expect it. That is unless your printer's prepress department is going to rebuild it for you at $45/hour.

RE: inkscape: inkscape is good, and is very good for producing web vector graphics (think svg). But last I knew it is still missing some important prepress features, like overprint, spot and trap.

This card ought to be a 2-color print job, or if you want it to stand out, 2-color plus varnish or matte black plus gloss grey and gloss red, or metallic silver and metallic red...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Try something graphic designers actually use....
> ...


I recommend it because it's free.
I have Illustrator 10 (IIRC). I used to use it for years to draw jewelery designs for customers. Now I do 3D CAD with Rhino and Matrix for that. Vector graphics were a great base to jump into 3D.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I don't understand why Photography, and Graphic Design seem to be the "easy" businesses to get into.
> Proper equipment and software can be quite expensive.
> 
> For less that a decent camera kit, one can get into jewelery making, and repair.
> ...




There's no photoshop action to click on and make a bad ring half ass good?!?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread made me LoL


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

There's so much I don't know what to reply to. Whoever said 'what graphics program do I use,' and then someone said I would disregard it as irrelevant - false. I find this to be useful knowledge. Jhodges - YOU NAILED IT!!!!!!! Among my peers I'm the best, but now at the college level I'm learning there are people a lot better than me  I'm a little worried about the RGB thing... I use Photoshop Elements 8 cause of all the options; you can't make a background like that in Inkscape can you? I had Inkscape at one time because I was looking for a vector program but deleted it. It seemed very complicated, not that I wouldn't be willing to learn. I made the resolution of my card extremely high though so hopefully that will even things out.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 10, 2012)

Where have you gone, OP?

Nothing more to add, or answers to the questions I asked?

Shame.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Where have you gone, OP?
> 
> Nothing more to add, or answers to the questions I asked?
> 
> Shame.



Well, I did just post right before you.... but like I said, a wholeeee bunch of comments, can't even remember them all. But if your question was about what designer qualifications I have, then I'll tell you. I haven't had classes, but as I mentioned above among my peers I am the best, so I suppose I thought I was good, but I realize now I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> I had Inkscape at one time because I was looking for a vector program but deleted it. It seemed very complicated, not that I wouldn't be willing to learn.



And here is the problem. "It seemed very complicated", yes, yes it is.  "...not that I wouldn't be willing to learn", but you didn't. You deleted it, and found an "easier" way!!!!
So much for self driven learning!

Think long and hard about what that says. Apply that to the future that, ultimately, YOU are in control of.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> but I realize now I have a lot to learn.



You're on the right track with that statement. There are plenty of members here you can teach you quite a bit about design. I'm not one of them though. :lmao:

I'll stick to my picture taking.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Portrait orientation:


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I had Inkscape at one time because I was looking for a vector program but deleted it. It seemed very complicated, not that I wouldn't be willing to learn.
> ...



Well I like Photoshop, and it's something I'm experienced with. But I don't know for sure if using that program will be detrimental to me, I suppose I shall find out.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it detrimental to learn to use as many tools as you can, to get the job done?
Or is it detrimental to stick with one tool, that doesn't do everything you will need it to?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is it detrimental to learn to use as many tools as you can, to get the job done?



No, but alas, as a college student involved in many different organizations, classes, etc. I don't have a lot of free time :/


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, that sort of depends on who your peers are, and that isn't a choice YOU get to make.  You have, by labeling yourself a designer, taken upon yourself a title that many use.  Not just people you know, but people world wide.  You have appointed yourself into that position.  Your work, when presented will be judged according to its merit.  Not the lack of merit you might see around you.  I can call myself any number of things, that doesn't make me one.  I am fully ordained (legally) to perform wedding ceremonies, that does not make me a man of god.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> Well, that sort of depends on who your peers are, and that isn't a choice YOU get to make.  You have, by labeling yourself a designer, taken upon yourself a title that many use.  Not just people you know, but people world wide.  You have appointed yourself into that position.  Your work, when presented will be judged according to its merit.  Not the lack of merit you might see around you.  I can call myself any number of things, that doesn't make me one.  I am fully ordained (legally) to perform wedding ceremonies, that does not make me a man of god.



Yes, I know. But my target market right now is mostly my peers xD


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 10, 2012)

What I am saying is that your "peers" (you keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means) have no bearing here.  You aren't presenting your images here for their critique, you are presenting them to the members here.  

The bottom line is this:  You have admitted to having ZERO formal training in graphic design.  You have had people with experience offer you advice.  You have chosen to get snarky instead of listening to said advice because they weren't nice and cuddly about the way they said it.  If you won't take the advice offered, why should people keep offering advice?  

I have had some (admittedly not as much as I could have) some training and experience in graphic design.  You NEED to learn the fundamentals before you can hang out your shingle.  It's not like slopping paint on a canvas and calling it art.  There are technical issues you need to be aware of, like vector vs raster, color pallets, file formats for printing, etc.  It's like buying a DLSR and then deciding you want to do wedding photography... sure you can do it, at least once or twice.  Then word will spread that you don't know your stuff and you will be tarnished forever.  If you start taking on clients without knowing even the fundamentals you are just hurting yourself in the long run.  Worry less about a business card and more about learning your chosen trade.  When you know your trade you wont have to ask anybody for an opinion on your business card


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> What I am saying is that your "peers" (you keep using that word, I do not think it means what you think it means) have no bearing here.  You aren't presenting your images here for their critique, you are presenting them to the members here.
> 
> The bottom line is this:  You have admitted to having ZERO formal training in graphic design.  You have had people with experience offer you advice.  You have chosen to get snarky instead of listening to said advice because they weren't nice and cuddly about the way they said it.  If you won't take the advice offered, why should people keep offering advice?
> 
> I have had some (admittedly not as much as I could have) some training and experience in graphic design.  You NEED to learn the fundamentals before you can hang out your shingle.  It's not like slopping paint on a canvas and calling it art.  There are technical issues you need to be aware of, like vector vs raster, color pallets, file formats for printing, etc.  It's like buying a DLSR and then deciding you want to do wedding photography... sure you can do it, at least once or twice.  Then word will spread that you don't know your stuff and you will be tarnished forever.  If you start taking on clients without knowing even the fundamentals you are just hurting yourself in the long run.  Worry less about a business card and more about learning your chosen trade.  When you know your trade you wont have to ask anybody for an opinion on your business card



Thanks zombiemann.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Portrait orientation:
> 
> View attachment 19912



Still unprintable.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

unpopular said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Portrait orientation:
> ...



Why is it unprintable? And here... here is a vector - done in inkscape.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Bradl55ey said:


> I wouldn't be able to stretch the subtitle beneath it to match it



What?? I didn't stretch it, just added extra spaced between the letters..


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Note, I am using VistaPrint to print my card - they don't support SVG files, what file format from Inkscape should I use that Vistaprint will accept?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Bradl55ey said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be able to stretch the subtitle beneath it to match it
> ...



It's a spammer. Report it.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Note, I am using VistaPrint to print my card - they don't support SVG files, what file format from Inkscape should I use that Vistaprint will accept?



I have no idea how Vistaprint will print this. But being that they are a high volume printer, my bet is that they pretty much take what you give them and run with it.

The problem with giving them an RGB file is that the blacks are overprint with cyan, magenta, yellow and black. This gets into trouble when you have text as the amount of ink surrounding the letters will tend to "bleed in". You may have this problem anyway. What you need to remember is that a press isn't an inkjet, in order to print at a high rate the ink has to be viscous enough to stick to the paper.

So it's really important that your files are fully separated CMYK, and that the black background is black, not a murky mix of overprint screens, your reds are 100% magenta and 100% yellow.

For this particular card, process color is really not the best choice, IMO. Though, I am pretty sure that Vistaprint won't do spot color. Spot color would allow the reds to be completely solid red ink. You could run a varnish over the black and leave out the logo, or varnish the logo and have a matte black. 

It's too bad, because there are so many cool options which could really make your card stand out, and overall quality would be significantly better. I mean, yeah, I'm sure you'll get an OK card from VistaPrint, but it's not going to be as sharp or vibrant as if you had it done properly. Of course, a quality, local print shop isn't going to print 250 cards for a pocket change either, and you'll probably need to commit to a larger run to make it cost effective.

FYI - Inkscapes native format is SVG, but can produce PS, EPS and iirc PDF. However, I have never printed from inkscape, so I don't know what kind of files it actually produces. What I can tell you though is that they're not going to be ideal.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, my image is CMYK and VistaPrint accepts PDF so rastering does not occur, or so I read. I am just worried how gradients will turn out - I just wish I could just one so I could see a sample of what it would look like.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 10, 2012)

if you want to, PM me for my e-mail address and I can preflight for you?


----------



## KateStevensB (Sep 24, 2012)

Simple yet elegant. I love it!


----------



## Tee (Sep 24, 2012)

KateStevensB said:


> Simple yet elegant. I love it!



Oooh.  I love clever spam.  It's much more tastier.


----------

